# Onion Rings - Oh yeah.



## nerwin (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't usually eat this kind of food, but stopped at a cool little snack bar in like middle of no where near the border of Canada and just couldn't help myself when I saw them on the menu.

Taken with Sony RX100 M3


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2016)

Did you eat them with any dipping sauce?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 23, 2016)

waday said:


> Did you eat them with any dipping sauce?



Yep. I'm plain and boring. Lol


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2016)

Haha

According to my wife, I'm a scooper.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 23, 2016)

waday said:


> Haha
> 
> According to my wife, I'm a scooper.



What's a scooper? I never heard that one before! haha.


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2016)

nerwin said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Haha
> ...


I use food to scoop sauces (i.e., get more sauce on the food), rather than dip to lightly coat the food.

Maybe we just put way too much thought into this, haha.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 23, 2016)

Ah okay. I get it. So its like chips and dip. A dipper would just dunk the chip into the salsa or sour cream and onion and a scooper would take the chip and scoop up a honking chunk of salsa or sour cream and onion and leaving none for everyone else.


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Ah okay. I get it. So its like chips and dip. A dipper would just dunk the chip into the salsa or sour cream and onion and a scooper would take the chip and scoop up a honking chunk of salsa or sour cream and onion and leaving none for everyone else.


Absolutely. Haha.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

I like chips


----------

